
The Statistics of Coin Tosses for Theater Geeks - aet
https://daily.jstor.org/statistics-of-coin-tosses-theater-geeks/
======
Zanni
The article shies away from the fascinating question it hints: given the
improbability of 92 consecutive tosses landing on heads, what are the odds
that something else is at work here? (un-, sub- or super-natural forces, as
they put it in the play). That is, at what point is the improbability so
absurd that something else is more likely to be true? That the coin is biased.
That Rosencrantz is lying. That laws of probability are actually not in
effect. As it happens, this last is true. They're not. R&G are in a play, and
the spin of the coin is controlled by Tom Stoppard, the playwright, and not
probability. So how improbable does something have to become before you
suspect that you're in, e.g., a simulated universe?

~~~
dTal
Now there's an interesting question - what's the prior probability that you're
actually in a play? Is it even answerable, when all knowledge you're allowed
to have is fully controlled? Is it even worth bothering to think about, when
(under this hypothesis) all of your thoughts are controlled by an author? All
of which dodges the principle issue - do you really think Rosencrantz and
Guildenstern are actually sentient, in any sense?

------
anateus
Some may be interested in Von Neumann's algorithm for getting fair results
even from a biased coin: Toss it twice. If the results are the same, ignore.
If they are different, use the first coin's result.

~~~
Someone
The coin tosser can make that unfair.
[http://statweb.stanford.edu/~susan/papers/headswithJ.pdf](http://statweb.stanford.edu/~susan/papers/headswithJ.pdf):

 _" We prove that vigorously-flipped coins are biased to come up the same way
they started. [...] For natural flips, the chance of coming up as started is
about .51."_

So, start your first throw with the desired side up, and the second with the
one you don't want.

I haven't calculated it, but I guesstimate that gives you about 52%
probability to get the outcome you want (it certainly is more than the 51% of
that paper)

